# How to grate chocolate without getting lumps?



## kitchen wizard (Feb 10, 2009)

I currently bake chiffon cakes. I finely microplane chocolate by hand and incorporate it into my batter at the end. I am looking for away to speed up the process so perhaps I do not have to do it by hand. (the actual grating of the chocolate) I have tried using cuisinart but it made the chocolate more into tiny balls than into fine flakes. The distribution of the chocolate wasn't the way I liked it to be either. Any ideas would be helpful.

Also, is there anty way to keep the static away when grating the chocolate?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Grater attachment on a hobart should do the trick or the grater attachment on food processor.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I use finely grated chocolate for incorporation into cheesecakes, and I've never had any success with a food processor either because it makes the chocolate sticky and lumpy. I use chocolate that's been refrigerated first and a small mouli grater. It's still a fair amount of work but the chocolate comes out in a coarse powder, and it is easier than grating with a microplane. I grate onto waxed paper and then dump the chocolate into the cup on my scale without any static problems.


----------



## kitchen wizard (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks so much for replying. I also use wax paper but still have some static. Perhaps it's because my chocolate is not refrigerated.

I am not familiar with mouli grater but will look into it.


----------

